# Beef Rib Bones



## hexakosioi (Jun 25, 2013)

I am happy to say that after a month of research and reading I have finally switched Roy to a raw diet. He is on day 4, I know it might be too early to speak, and I am already seeing positive results. He finishes his meal in one sitting. When he was on dry food (grain free) he would take an entire day (sometimes more) to finish his plate. His appetite is much better with the raw diet.
Number two, he had quite a few skin allergies (lots of biting/itching, hot spots). After switching him I have not seen him bite/itch once!
Only thing left is to measure his weight in a week and see if he is gaining any as he was losing a lot before.
I am very happy to have switched him to a raw diet. 
I am just confused about the RMBs a bit. Since I started with beef and will continue for the rest of the week I am giving him beef ribs for the RMBs. Some people say to not give beef rib bones (raw or cooked) and some say it is ok. Is it ok?

Do I also have to add vitamin supplements, probiotics, etc.?

Thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When we raised beef I was able to use the lower rib bones for the dogs. They were softer and easily consumed, but didn't have much meat. The upper ribs that are often used for people are much harder and I find my dogs usually only eat the meat off of them, even my adult dogs. Beef is a harder meat to use because they are older animals when killed so the bones are harder and more dense. When I can get them I will use veal soup and neck bones and those the dogs can eat easily. 

I use Salmon body oils and have been trying coconut oil. Those are the only supplements I use. Some people use other supplements including probiotics and enzymes. I guess I do use organic yogurt too which is a form of probiotic.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations on the switch! My boy was about 10-15 lbs underweight before switching and he put on 10lbs after going to raw. He definitely eats better than before. He is now very lean but doesn't look sickly like before. I feed mine venison rib bones when I can get them. Haven't done beef rib bones but I'm guessing if they are to hard, your dogs will just try to get the meat off of them. Just make sure you stay away from any weight bearing bones.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You could try beef necks but IMHO most beef bones are too hard for a dog to eat as a RMB.


----------



## Nancy Calloway (May 4, 2014)

I AM GLAD TO HEAR you. I have also just moved our GSD (2 yrs old, 75 pounds) to raw 2 weeks ago. He loves it. We started w chicken. He eats 2 pounds a day. I add Mercola Probiotics, 1 egg, 5% liver and 10 % offals (this is the Raw Prey Diet as if he was a wolf in the wild - that's the PREY DIET percentage). 
NOW FOR THE RMBs. Quite a few have told me that a GSD will have NO PROBLEM with beef rib bones and they are GOOD FOR THE GSD. I have been petrified to turn him loose with one. I have 7 in the freezer with nice meat on them and I am scared. He chews up the chicken in no time. I buy 4 pound clean, no antibiotics, no chemicals chickens at Whole Foods and get the butcher to quarter it. Axel has abolutely NO PROBLEM chomping down on the chicken, crunching it and swallowing it. But I am still scared about the RMB Beef Ribs. He can get a Turkey neck down like I would eat an orange. NOTHING TO IT and it's boney. He crunches away.
I am told that he will be able to eat the ENTIRE RIB. Keep me informed how your dog does. Thank you.


----------

